# INM Regulation Summary - English



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Found this link to a PDF that summarizes the new immigration rules in English.

http://solmexiconews.com/Presentation INM English.pdf


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PanchodeSMA said:


> Found this link to a PDF that summarizes the new immigration rules in English.
> 
> http://solmexiconews.com/Presentation INM English.pdf


On page 11 or 12 of that link, where they are talking about requirements for a Residente Permanente visa, the word "investments" is misspelled. More significantly, in the same paragraph the amount listed for required investments is off by a factor of 10. It should read $3000 monthly income or $120,000 usd in investments, not $12,000.


----------

